# can't see start-up screen-just windows logon [moved from XP]



## wunder12 (Jan 9, 2008)

When I boot up I can't see start-up screen-just hear the mb telling me it's booting wondows...and then the windows logon screen appears. Prob is I can't enter safe mode, bios, etc. I've tried the correct keys (delete) for this mb and nothing! Never noticed this till I got a new Acer 2223W flat screen monitor. When I hooked up computer to a friends crt, everything worked normally. I thought it was the keyboard, but tried another and same thing. Is it something about the monitor?
Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: can't see start-up screen-just windows logon*

hello & welcome to TSF , 

if you go to the (device manager) then select the (advanced tab)then select the (start up & recovery ) settings 

when the net window opens you will notice at the top (default operating system ) there will will be a drop down menu , there should be something like this there 

"Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition "/noexecute=optin/fastdetect C:\CMDCONS\BOOT.DAT='Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdscons

but when you select (Edit ) it will have this in front of it 

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)/windows =

now this will vary form manufacturer & software version 

just check to see if that is there 

then get back to us with you software version ( xp home or xp professional) 

Mike


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: can't see start-up screen-just windows logon*

hello again, 

forgot to add this screen shot 

Mike


----------



## wunder12 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: can't see start-up screen-just windows logon*

Hi Mike,

I'm sorry to be ignorant, but where is this "device manager" located??

Thanks,

John


----------



## wunder12 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: can't see start-up screen-just windows logon*

Hi Mike,

Found it! 

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: can't see start-up screen-just windows logon*

Hi wunder12 !

That's weird. I have a guess as to why your flat screen monitor wouldn't display anything until the windows loading screen shows, but I can't explain why the del or F8 keys don't work. Try pressing the del key repeatedly during the first 10 seconds, then try the same with the F8 key. If the BIOS or advanced startup options menu come in it should hang there (in your case on a black screen) and it shouldn't go any further, i.e. Windows shouldn't load. Wait for 2 or 3 minutes to make sure those keys worked or didn't work then you can safely use the reset button to restart the computer.

The following is only an hypothesis : the display stays in a low resolution/low color mode during the BIOS and the startup messages. There's a minimalist video driver used by the BIOS to access your screen during that time. My guess is that your flat screen doesn't support the display mode used by that driver and can't display anything until the Windows video driver kicks in.

You should contact Acer about this problem. 

What's your motherboard brand and model ?


----------



## wunder12 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: can't see start-up screen-just windows logon*

Hi Mike,

I think your hypothesis could be right. Maybe the BIOS has something I can change. I'll have to borrow a regular monitor so I can see it. I've already sent a support request ot Acer but I'll be suprised if I hear back from them. As far as hitting the delete key, etc...I've tried it all and the computer just hangs up with a dark screen so I don't know where I am. The mb is an AsusP4PE. I've also wondered about the graphics card and the DVI cabling possibly making a diff but I think that your hypothesis is probably it. I'm plugging the monitor via DVI cable into an All-in_WOnder 7200 (I think) card. There is a small VGA plug on the MB..and a VGA option on the monitor. Hmmm..mebbe I should try it that way and se what happens??


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: can't see start-up screen-just windows logon*

So actually you can access the BIOS and the advanced boot menu, but you simply can't see anything. I'm pretty sure the problem lies only with the monitor.

On certain Intel motherboards it's possible to modify the BIOS to change the native resolution is uses but I don't know about your Asus board and anyway hacking the BIOS is far from recommended as if there's the slightest problem then your motherboard will be good for the garbage.

You should contact Asus and Acer and see if there's a way to change the resolution used by the BIOS or make the LCD monitor work with the BIOS resolution.

Edit : This problem doesn't seem to be related to Windows XP so I'll move your thread to the hardware section. Maybe the guys there will know of a possible work-around.


----------



## wunder12 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: can't see start-up screen-just windows logon*

Thanks so much Mike!


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again , 

really i did not do a thing !! 

i just knew to check there to see if you code /command was correct !!

but (justpassingby) deserves the credit ......

i was going to have you rewrite the code/command to the same as on my XP Pro to see if it would enable & solve the issue / for with all the new maleware& trojans i thought that maybe you had contracked a new version that has the ability to change this ( like a joker or some vareiance )

good luck & i hope you here from (Acer & Asus)

Mike


----------



## rrvnd (Feb 15, 2009)

I had the same problem with my XP. I came across a solution through my friend. This is what I did. 
Start> run> msconfig> BOOT.INI>
In ' Boot options' tick the box next to \NOGUIBOOT
Rebooted computer. Viola! it worked. 

You can try it if you wish.


----------

